

One square meter rental house in Berlin - fixxer
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/542031

======
coffeeyesplease
I love the comments

------
PavlovsCat
This made my morning. Not just the idea, but how it's motivated and described.

(I looked up Le-Mentzel, and apparently he makes he designs furniture that can
me made cheaply:
[http://hartzivmoebel.blogspot.de/](http://hartzivmoebel.blogspot.de/) It's
German, but has a lot of pictures.)

